# Range's Album



## Range-TE (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi GBAtemp! 

I have just recently discovered this section (i mostly only see the user submitted news section and sometimes the DS related forums)
So i thought, why not post my stuff here? and take requests while i'm at it

Zelda 25th Link


Spoiler













Lonely


Spoiler












Ideas


Spoiler












Gear Plant (quite possibly my Favorite)


Spoiler












Every Teardrop is a Waterfall Music Victure


Spoiler












More to be found here :
http://random-arrow.tumblr.com/ (tumblr with Wallpaper versions up for download)
http://rangete.deviantart.com/ (12 year old self's Old Account)
http://random-arrow.deviantart.com/ (Current DA account)



So tell me what you guys think and your requests


Also, i won't be able to do each and every requests i get, but i will try


----------



## Nujui (Sep 24, 2011)

Really like Ideas, Zelda and Teardrop. Very well done.


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, these are so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And this one from your rangete DA's...wow


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks, but escape is one i've been meaning to re-do, there are alot of errors with that one


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 25, 2011)

Me gusta.

Ideas and Gear Planet is really good. The only thing about gear planet...the trees seem kind of too normal because everything else is so different


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 25, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Me gusta.
> 
> Ideas and Gear Planet is really good. The only thing about gear planet...the trees seem kind of too normal because everything else is so different


i think you're talking about Ideas on the last part.

and i did that on purpose, everything that's "fresh" and/or Organic is kept in a different style to the inorganic/metal things.

if you look at the ground and grass, it has the same lighter style as the tree, and then the pipe on the cliff looks like the city in the background, shaded and thick


----------

